# My Lp Dryer At Home...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have been remodeling our laundry/bathroom area and have 
moved the washer and dryer a couple of times... Nothing big
just out of the way for drywall. Today we had to shut off
the LP at the "pig" outside because we relocated the 
black pipe. We(they) hooked everything up [NO leaks]
But.... when I dried the clothes this evening there was a 
REALLY bad odor. Like fumes [exhaust type] ... the smell was 
from inside the dryer.
When I opened the door to check on the clothes. It took
my breath away and my oldest DD was standing about
4 feet away and backed up and sorta gasped from the odor.

I have an extended warranty on it but it is a holiday weekend
and I am sure they will not be making a call to my house on
Sunday or Monday [if they even answer the phone]

Does anyone have an idea of what to check for???
We didn't knock the dryer around just moved it...

MaeJae


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Load up the Outback and go camping. Forget about laundry







. When you get back home, in 2 weeks or so, you can contact a repairman. 
This is the best advise I can give. I don't know squat about dryers.







.
Brian


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

More than likely when you reconnected your gas line to the dryer inside the house, the flex pipe was damaged or not sealed properly. I'd check that first. Do you have a shutoff valve inside the house? Are you on natural gas or propane?

Good luck finding someone to service your LG appliance. We have the same unit as you do it sounds like. When I purchased ours I had to try to find someone to do the LP gas conversion. I couldn't find any appliance repair place that would work on LG - not a single one, even Sears. I finally had to figure out how to open in up myself (no easy feat either) and do the conversion myself.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> More than likely when you *reconnected your gas line to the dryer* inside the house, the *flex pipe was damaged* or not sealed properly. I'd check that first. Do you have a shutoff valve inside the house? Are you on natural gas or propane?
> 
> Good luck finding someone to service your LG appliance. We have *the same unit* as you do it sounds like. When I purchased ours I had to try to find someone to do the LP gas conversion. I couldn't find any appliance repair place that would work on LG - not a single one, even Sears. I finally had to figure out how to open in up myself (no easy feat either) and do the conversion myself.
> 
> Good luck, Glenn


I have the DLG7188WM. The flex pipe was never removed from the dryer. They just 
disconnected it from the black pipe coming out of the wall and moved the dryer over.
There is not any damage that I can see. I used the pink bubble testing stuff. No leaks.

The smell is after the dryer is running for a minute or so(maybe 3) and you can smell
an exhaust type odor(strong) and when you open the dryer door... bam! It is 
really strong... it is not right by any means. I bought mine from BestBuy and I 
had to pay extra for the propane conversion, but they did it. They sent a separate 
person out to do it ... not the install guy. No problems... except for now.
I just have to call BustBuy service and they will send someone out. 
Usually not problem but, it's a Holiday and my younger DD is leaving for 
5th grade camp on Tuesday!!!!!! I will have to go to my in-laws to dry all
her stuff! It's doable just a pain in the @$$!

MaeJae


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Are you sure that the dryer is venting outside properly?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Are you sure that the dryer is venting outside properly?


I am not an expert but the vent flaps outside are opening when the 
dryer is turned on. Is there something else to look for?
The smell is not really like a typical dryer exhaust smell... 
[that is somewhat tolerable]
This is a more gaseous smell that is coming from _inside_ the dryer.

It is a beautiful day here in Michigan so I have the clothes hanging
out on a rack on the back deck.

I was able to get a hold of BustBuy Service and they are
sending someone out on Tuesday. I'll let you know what they find.

Thanks for the reply's
MaeJae









EDIT:
Just tried to make some tortellini for a salad and I am getting the same
smell from the flame on my stove-top... We called our propane company.
They seem to think that maybe "stuff" is being siphoned off the bottom
of the tank??? He has seen it a couple of times before(unusual)
Anyway, he is calling his boss to see how to handle it. We said we didn't 
want an EMERGENCY call fee, if need be we will wait til Tuesday to 
have someone come out. We have other means of cooking/showering/drying clothes.

I'll let ya'know... it's always something!!!!
MaeJae


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Maejae,

Thanks for that info. I never knew that propane tanks accumulated gunk. My propane provider told me to refill the tank when it got down to about 25% capacity, maybe that is why.

Hope that solves your problem.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Maejae,
> 
> Thanks for that info. I never knew that propane tanks accumulated gunk. My propane provider told me to refill the tank when it got down to about 25% capacity, maybe that is why.
> 
> ...


I am at 45% ...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Our propane company came out and their conclusion is that
there was too much "chemical" put in the LP (odorizer)
That is what they say is the "smelly-smell" that we are smelling!








They will be out tomorrow with a new tank. Seems kinda weird that
they would be replacing the whole tank instead of just siphoning
the propane that is in there and repalcing it?????








They have to siphon it anyway because it is against the law 
to transport the tank with anything more than like 5gal of LP in the tank.
[something like 5 gal??? not a lot though]

We will see if that is it. 
MaeJae


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That poor LG dryer was getting all the blame too, just sitting there doing nothing wrong...... Dont forget to appologize to it....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I love love love my propane dryer! I won't ever have an electric again. I have had this about 6 years and there is no comparison to electric!


----------

